# Amazon to purchase 100,000 Rivian eTrucks



## GeoJohn23 (Oct 16, 2018)

From my morning news feed:

Amazon ordered a lot of electric delivery trucks
In a move that Amazon boss Jeff Bezos says will help the company achieve its goal of being carbon neutral 10 years earlier than anticipated, Amazon order 100,000 electric trucks from Michigan-based Rivian. We'll see if Tesla decides to chase that corner of the truck market.
TechCrunch (9/19)


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Hoping to see Rivian succeed. Really like what I've seen so far, well, except for some of the investors they have, lol.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

@garsh pointed out to me that the wheel base of these look too long for a delivery car.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> @garsh pointed out to me that the wheel base of these look too long for a delivery car.


Look at this thing, and imagine it trying to make a sharp right turn in a crowded city near you.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

garsh said:


> Look at this thing, and imagine it trying to make a sharp right turn in a crowded city near you.


Could we add a poll to guess the turning radius?! I guess HUGE.


----------



## Silvermagic3 (Dec 18, 2017)

Judging by the wheels, I'd say its close to the same wheelbase as the Mercedes Sprinter at 170", which has a turning diameter of 47.2 ft.

I would like to see someone turn some into an eRV.


----------



## deadlion (Sep 14, 2018)

Does it have all wheel/active steering, where the rear wheels turn slightly?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

deadlion said:


> Does it have all wheel/active steering, where the rear wheels turn slightly?


Not if they have skirts covering them like in the rendering.


----------

